# estação Meteo na loja PIXMANIA.COM



## Pedro L. (26 Jan 2011 às 01:11)

*fiabilidade estação Meteo WMR88PRO*

boas pessoal, tenho andado indeciso nas estações oregon, tenho visto sites pelo UK e tenho lá visto o modelo WMR100N que me pareçeu o melhor e também com o preço: http://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/brands/oregon-scientific/full/oregon-scientific-wmr100n-weather-station.html

mas depois vi na loja da PIXMANIA, visto termos duas em portugal, e em vez de comprar lá fora ponderar por esta WMR88pro: 
http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/7503265/art/oregon-scientific/estacao-meteorologica-wmr.html

opiniões?

atenção que esta compra será para durar e para daqui a meio ano talvez fazer uma página amadora para debitar dados online como todas as vossas espalhadas por este país fora.


----------



## Pedro L. (27 Jan 2011 às 18:20)

alguma dica...


----------



## Knyght (27 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Vocês tem conseguido sequer comprar na pixmania? Eu não consigo nem atendem o telefone...


----------

